# DEC 28-JAN 4 MIAMI/FT LAUD- 3-4Br slp10



## TIMESHARE-HO (Dec 11, 2013)

NEED HUGE UNIT - SLP 6AD/4CH.. MIAMI/FT LAUD-POMP-
 VISITING FAMILY THERE..  
PREFER ON THE BEACH- 
HOUSE OR TIMESHARE/APT..  REASONABLE

PLS TEXT/CALL  904-403-7019


----------

